# Screen wall help



## khammet (Mar 2, 2015)

Working on framing up my room and I'm not sure about what to do with the wall the screen will be on. There are windows on the wall so I will be framing it up just a few inches to the inside of the windows and they will be blocked off. Guess my question is what do I put on the back side of the framing, do I need to put plywood on it? What do I put in the frame and to the inside? Thanks in advance for Yalls knowledge!!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

If the area behind the screen will be a solid wall (no windows) all you need is a frame with the screen stretched across it(I am assuming you are looking for a conventional fixed frame). If you are going with one of the screens that is painted on a surface... I have not made one that way. In my last house I had a similar situation to yours and we just made it the way I said above. On the windows we put wood shutters.


----------

